# My pet Goldfish



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Great pond!! Your fishes look very happy!!

My mother also built a similar fence over her garden pond 4 years ago. 
Great invention specially if cats/foxes pop in your garden day and night,


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

snack 24-7.Go Tuff dog!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Alan...those DO look like red-bellied piranhas....go ahead, stick your toe in there to show me they aren't...::

Lovely pond...darn, we just gave 3 goldfish (Goldie, Pig, and Borneo) to friends with a pond cause they got WAY to big for our small tank....I could'a sent them to Tuff!!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

moverking said:


> Alan...those DO look like red-bellied piranhas....go ahead, stick your toe in there to show me they aren't...::
> 
> Lovely pond...darn, we just gave 3 goldfish (Goldie, Pig, and Borneo) to friends with a pond cause they got WAY to big for our small tank....I could'a sent them to Tuff!!!!!


Maribeth...We would have gladly taken Goldie, Pig, and Borneo most of the fish in my little pond are Golden Fish rescues that friends and neighbors have brought over and released into the wild.

I'm so glad you found a home for them...it may have been tough to co-ordinate a transport from the WV mountains to central Ga.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! Daisy would be totally neurotic with that set up. That's a great pond you have there, I'm jealous!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Goldfish! Nice pond!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL! Daisy would be totally neurotic with that set up. That's a great pond you have there, I'm jealous!


To bad you and the Daisy Dog are so far away your welcome to come fishin any time


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I see some drool on Tuffs lip. LOL I would love to have a fish pond.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a very cool set up you have there. I'm sure it is like an entertainment center for Tuffdog.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Very cool!
Jay and Marie (my Collie pals) have an enormous goldfish named Champ. I've known them for over 20 years and he's been with them for at least that long. He lives in a huge tank in the game room. He has got to be a foot long!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That pond and those fish are amazing! I have a little pond and 6 - 7 comets. 
Copper and jack ignore it. The cats on the other hand..........


----------

